# Cat's Sudden Death



## emelyssa (Sep 23, 2021)

My six year old cat Fright Nite passed away yesterday. He was fine and no sign of any issues. Then he vomited, which isn't entirely abnormal for a cat (we thought it was a hairball), except he let out this horrible cry and seemed to be rasping and struggling. I took him to the ER vet immediately, but on the ride there he continued rasping and then it stopped. He was already unresponsive and they had to start CPR immediately when we got there. There was blood coming out of the tube from inside him and it was all over the floor when I went into the operating room to say goodbye. The doctor said she suspected he had an underlying heart condition such as an enlarged heart or cardiomyopathy. She said something about a blood clot. He didn't make it. I am so shocked and devastated. My son didn't want him to have an autopsy, but I'm still wondering what happened. I'm just wondering if anyone has experienced anything like this before?


----------



## StephanieW.72 (Sep 22, 2021)

I don't have any advice... Just wanted to say I'm sorry for the sudden loss of your cat! Sounds like a very traumatic end and I'm sorry.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I have not experienced this, just wanted to write and say that I am so sorry this happened. I know it must have been completely horrifying and you are in grief understandably. I send you warm thoughts.


----------



## PinotNoir (Feb 26, 2018)

So very sorry this happened...sending you hugs.


----------

